# Join Running Club



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yep, that's the goal. It's social, it's a shared interest, it's friendly people of all ages, and it's health-oriented. It summarizes the kind of community I want to be a part of.

I am happiest around people who exercise regularly and take an active interest in their health. In my experience, runners are often so supportive and friendly too.

Such a group might organize or collectively join events. Then afterwards, might host a BBQ or other post-race fun events. It sounds ideal, and it sounds like something I'd feel "a part of" given my interest.

I will need to start doing some research to see if I can find a group now that will come close to what I describe above..........


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's so cool, Adam.

Your right it might seem like a good venue of your own particular interests.

Good luck with it.

And nice picture of you there running on your signature.

Anyway, good luck in finding something.

Sincerely and best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm joining this one:

http://www.cwrrc.org/


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Are you doing the Fall Classic?

If you are, good luck with it!

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gerard said:


> Are you doing the Fall Classic?
> 
> If you are, good luck with it!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I will most likely do that one. I've signed up for two 5Ks this month (8/16 and 8/23), and I'll hopefully sign up for several more events (maybe move to 10Ks by late fall) in 2008. I just love the atmosphere at these kinds of events, and everyone is so friendly and supportive.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great, Adam.

Those events are pretty soon. I bet you have been training real hard. And again, good luck with it. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Totally cool. :yes

Nice pic in your signature as well btw


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Totally cool. :yes
> 
> Nice pic in your signature as well btw


A pro photographer took it as I was finishing my marathon. It was actually a decent picture since I wasn't hobbling to the finish. :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Run, Adam, Run! :yes

Where did I get that line? Wrong context. But still works. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Run Lola Run? 

(I love that movie, and it's soundtrack makes me want to hit the roads running every time!)


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

That's great. these kinds of clubs are great for SA'er, I just can't/won't find one for myself. 

lol runnings out... i'm a smoker.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Good Luck with it all, Adam :kiss

[youtube:2wkn5rw8]



[/youtube:2wkn5rw8]

:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:rofl I'd be quitting on day one if they all wore white shirts and white shorts while running barefoot. Creeeeeepyyyy.

0:28-0:41 is priceless! Just look at that facial expression!!!! W...T...F. :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> :rofl I'd be quitting on day one if they all wore white shirts and white shorts while running barefoot. Creeeeeepyyyy.


 :teeth :lol :lol

:kiss


----------



## Kathy11 (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds like lots of fun! Completing a 5k is something you'll be very proud of so hopefully doing this will boost your self confidence: )


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've run 5Ks before (dozens really), but they ARE a ton of fun! :yes

I'm looking at a late-November half marathon that my group is hosting. That would be my first half marathon (I skipped it to do the full before, haha). I think I might like half marathons more though... Feels more like running than "surviving." :lol


----------

